# Sling2Kill?



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Which sling should I purchase for hunting small quarry such as rabbit, squirrel,wood pigeon and pheasant? I've had a look at milbro. is there any other brands you would recommend? I would like this to be loaded with theraband gold. I've heard these are the best? I would also like to mention l'am quite a big guy (6'4") with hands like shovels lol! So everyone says! Would this affect which sling I should purchase? One last thing I would like to share with you guys. Is this picture of a wild brown trout I caught on Sunday while fishing a remote Scottish hill loch. It was a cock fish of 3lb. Which was tempted by a jointed rainbow rapala. this was my first brown trout trip of the year.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hi mate, all my catapults are built for hunting, made from 18mm multiplex and come with double theraband gold, have a look at the link below, but be sure to look around before you make your mind up as theres loads of great slingshots on here
-- gamekeeper john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

forgot to mention if you have large hands i could scale a catapult up be 10% to make it suit u best -- john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ill second that re gamekeeper catapults,best value for the money imo

marcus sr


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi John,
Thanks for the reply. Your slings look great by the way. I forgot to mention this would be my first sling. I'm right handed and I like the feel of a rounded grip because my rods and rifle. the modification of 10% would be ideal as I'am a large lad. Witch gamekeeper sling would you suggest for me?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Hi John,
> Thanks for the reply. Your slings look great by the way. I forgot to mention this would be my first sling. I'm right handed and I like the feel of a rounded grip because my rods and rifle. the modification of 10% would be ideal as I'am a large lad. Witch gamekeeper sling would you suggest for me?


to be honest it all depends how you hold the catapult when shooting, do you grip the fork, brace your thumb and finger on the forks, or shoot hammer grip? heres a couple of pics so u can see, the pocket poacher is a gripper, the pocket rocket 3 is a finger and thumb brace and the poachers friend can be shot any way -- if your unsure the poachers friend would probaly be the safest, just drop me a message if your interested -- but like i say dont rush into buying one, have a look around the forum first, you will be spoiled for choice lol -- gamekeeper john


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers John and thanks for the help. I'll get back to you soon, BIG-B


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

John ... You have got to stop showing these photos and trying to be so helpful. Throwing this sort of temptation in front of the rest of us is positively evil!









Cheers ...... Charles


----------

